# Thoughts on this soil test kit



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Making a Menards trip and saw this...

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/compost-soils-amendments/soil-test-kit/946/p-1444438486198-c-1463608034794.htm?tid=-492026082238598480&ipos=1

Or this...

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/compost-soils-amendments/mini-4-in-1-soil-tester/1818-6/p-1444438486612-c-1463608034794.htm?tid=8590441653565073181&ipos=6


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The liquid in those kits will age and skew the results plus there are technique errors and interpretations. $20 a test by a lab that does a number of tests every day will always be better.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> The liquid in those kits will age and skew the results plus there are technique errors and interpretations. $20 a test by a lab that does a number of tests every day will always be better.


+1


----------

